# Hk 416d



## King of Battle (Feb 3, 2011)

I just picked up the new HK416D dedicated 22 long rifle-this one and wanted to post my initial thoughts for those of you interested in it. The rifle is an H&K licensed reproduction made by Walther (in Germany) and is being imported/serviced by Umarex. I happened across this one on Buds. The rifle appears to still be fairly scarce (at least in this area) and there is not much, if any info, (that I could find) on them so, here is my contribution.

Overall, the quality appears to be very good with one exception; the dust cover on mine does not close (the latch does not engage). It is my undrstanding (according to the product description and vids that I have seen) that it is supposed to work-mine does not. I have e-mailed Umarex and am awaiting a response. Hopefully, this is something that can be fixed with minimal trouble. If not, it is not too big of a deal for me but it would be nice if it worked properly.

Some improvements appear to have been made since the Umarex Colt M4's, namely, the field stripping is a little easier. From what I have read/seen, the Colt required one to loosen the flash hider before being able to pop the rear pin. Once done, there were two loose pieces (in the Colts) that were to be removed, (the bolt hold and another part in the lower-not sure what the latter is called off hand).

Said procedure has been slightly simplified in the HK. The rear take-down pin can be easily removed without messing with the flash hider and the loose parts now appear to be fixed parts.

Magazines appear to be interchangable with the Colt models. I purchased a spare 30 round Colt mag for my HK and although it seats just fine, it does not drop free as does the stock-included 20 round mag. That may, or may not be related to the specific mag that I bought, I do not know.

I can not say much more in this mini review as I will not get range time until (hopefully) this weekend. I would also add pics for you but lack the knowledge and/or capacity to do so. As the linked video shows, the rifle is all metal (except the stock) and has a pretty good bit of weight to it. It certainly feels a good deal heavier than my S&W M&P15-22. Hopefully the HK will be as reliable and accurate as my M&P. I guess that I will find out soon enough.

The stock HK diopter sights appear the be pretty nice but I found that I like my Magpul sights a bit more. Anyway, I guess that is all that I can offer for now. I will try to report back (hopefully with a good range report).

I almost forgot to add a small note about ammo. The lower is stamped with the model i.e. HK 416D. It is also stamped with 22 L.R. HV. It goes without say that the L.R. means long rifle and one might assume that the HV means high-velocity. One nagging concern for me is that this rifle will only work well with the more expensive high velocity stuff, i.e. CCI mini mags, etc. Again, I will find out soon enough but hope that is not the case.


----------

